# Is Purigen safe?



## oddn0ise

I noticed a lot of aquascapers in competitons using Purigen to clean the water.
Is it safe to go in an existing tank to clear the water or will it effect other things?

Any advice would be appreciated but I drop a sachet into my filter.


----------



## George Farmer

It's perfectly safe to add at any time. Enjoy your cleaner water.


----------



## anttthony

Best 20 quid I ever spent

ant


----------



## oddn0ise

Great! Here goes... going in the filter now... looking forward to cleaner water. And I believe I can rinse it in bleach to regenerate it, sounds a little worrying using bleach but is that the case?


----------



## George Farmer

oddn0ise said:


> Great! Here goes... going in the filter now... looking forward to cleaner water. And I believe I can rinse it in bleach to regenerate it, sounds a little worrying using bleach but is that the case?


Yes. I've not done it yet but as long as you rinse it thoroughly and dechlorinate in accordance with Seachem's instructions then you'll be fine.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Depends if your eating it..


----------



## oddn0ise

Tastes good and the tank looking cleaner already.
Will check out the Purigen guide on regenerating it too.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gary Nelson

I've been using it for 2 years (not the same batch lol) with no problems at all - easy to re-generate too, a great product!


----------



## Ian Holdich

Absolutely brilliant stuff, I won't go without it in my tank. I have also been using is for about 2-3 years, when starting a new set up, there isn't any sign of diatoms. The water clarity is astonishing, and it keeps tds down. Like carbon but IMO 100x better.


----------



## viktorlantos

Great stuff, but if you go with it use more than the manufacturer recommendation. 100ml / 400L is not that effective. Also get dirty too quickly and regeneration cycles become frequent.

I usually recommend 100ml / 100L at least. That way you can extend the regeneration to 3-4 months


----------



## nayr88

Ordered myself some also

What should I expect ...I mean my water is clear with no surface scum so am I wasting money orrrrr?


----------



## George Farmer

viktorlantos said:


> Great stuff, but if you go with it use more than the manufacturer recommendation. 100ml / 400L is not that effective. Also get dirty too quickly and regeneration cycles become frequent.
> 
> I usually recommend 100ml / 100L at least. That way you can extend the regeneration to 3-4 months


I've gone 250ml for 60 litres!


----------



## George Farmer

nayr88 said:


> Ordered myself some also
> 
> What should I expect ...I mean my water is clear with no surface scum so am I wasting money orrrrr?


I thought I had clear water (running carbon etc.) Then I started using Purigen...


----------



## viktorlantos

George Farmer said:


> I thought I had clear water (running carbon etc.) Then I started using Purigen...


 
From Carbon you need like 10 times much filter medium to achieve the same clearness like with Purigen.
That's the downside clearing with carbon.


----------



## Matt Warner

Hi, do any of you guys know of a filter bag you can buy with small enough holes in it so the purigen doesn't make a mess? Is "The bag" from seachem suitable for purigen?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Matty1983 said:


> Hi, do any of you guys know of a filter bag you can buy with small enough holes in it so the purigen doesn't make a mess? Is "The bag" from seachem suitable for purigen?



Yes matty,

Thats its intended purpose.
You can even leave it in that bag when you recharge your purigen using bleach 

Alternatively, use 60 denier tights


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

I put some in yesterday after doing my water change and could notice a bit of a difference in water clarity even with hand prints left by my 4 year old daughter on the glass!Will take Viktor's and George's advice and up the dosage used,it seems like good stuff.Cheers mark


----------



## Matt Warner

Thanks Nath, when I said the bag I meant just the bag, not the 100ml bagged purigen.


----------



## linkinruss

I ran that with carbon and I'm amazed at the results. Fish look like their floating. 
I haven't even recharged it after 3 month use. Will most likely bleach next weekend.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Matty1983 said:


> Thanks Nath, when I said the bag I meant just the bag, not the 100ml bagged purigen.



Yeah mate, 
I know what you meant. 'The bag' was more or less intended with use solely with purigen. 

Hence the bag wont rot during recharge where cotton ones would


----------



## discusdan

Where are you guys getting your purigen from?


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Any shop that stocks Seachem products should have it or order from our sponsers Aqua Essentials.Cheers mark


----------



## nayr88

How much would do you guys think for a 30l tank?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

nayr88 said:


> How much would do you guys think for a 30l tank?



100ml


----------



## nayr88

Oh snap I got 25ml from ebay...DAMNIT!! Oh well only a couple quid


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

25ml might be ok. 100ml is overkill for sure. but it doesn't matter too much.

I'd just rather go over recommendation.


----------



## Ravenswing

Someone here states thet Purigen lowers TDS but manufacturer states that it will raise and this is what happend in my tank. Not much (about 50uS, 600l tank and recommendation dose) but it did. As my EC is really high from tap, I have been too worried to add it more. Just my experience.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ravenswing said:


> Someone here states thet Purigen lowers TDS but manufacturer states that it will raise and this is what happend in my tank. Not much (about 50uS, 600l tank and recommendation dose) but it did. As my EC is really high from tap, I have been too worried to add it more. Just my experience.



Purigen wont increase TDS I don't think?


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Definitely should be safe, and will have very little effect on TDS etc. it isn't like an ion exchange resin, where it swaps one ion for another, it is basically a very fine mechanical filter with some ability to hold onto organic compounds.

Personally I'm keen on tinted water, and I always make sure that I have some tannins etc., if I kept Rift Lake Cichlids or Marines things would be different.

I think that Purigen is analogous to GAC (activated charcoal), but with a much larger surface area and longer effective life.

These types of micro-porous polymeric resin are used quite a lot in the water industry, I assume that the bleach oxidises any organic fouling, rather than anything more complicated.

The only worry I would have is that the dissolved organic carbon compounds that it removes may be quite important as chelators of metals like zinc and copper, and for this reason I would not use them with shrimps.

Have a look at these links for some more on chelation (via the ever informative "skeptical aquarist"):
<http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/dissolved-organics>
<Chelation | The Skeptical Aquarist>
<Humic substances | The Skeptical Aquarist>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Willard

Hi all
Sorry for hijacking the thread, but I was thinking about using this stuff and how to fit it in my filter. Could someone let me know how much Purigen can you fit into the seachem 'Bag'?
Also I have just asked a question on the PFK forum about adding it to my filter instead of the white fine eheim pad (hadnt spotted this thread at that point) - would this be a good idea?
cheers
Willard


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Willard said:


> Hi all
> Sorry for hijacking the thread, but I was thinking about using this stuff and how to fit it in my filter. Could someone let me know how much Purigen can you fit into the seachem 'Bag'?
> Also I have just asked a question on the PFK forum about adding it to my filter instead of the white fine eheim pad (hadnt spotted this thread at that point) - would this be a good idea?
> cheers
> Willard



Hey, this isn't to be used 'instead of' a fine filter floss, but alongside. It has as similarity to sand in look and grain size but feels almost like lots of  tiny rubber balls to the touch.

As for the amount you  can fit in a bag, I have just ordered 2 bags today ( the empty refillable ones, not the 100g pre bagged one). Ive got 200ml so will gauge from that how much you'll be able to max in a bag and report back.

Cheers,


----------



## Willard

Hi Nathaniel
Thanks for the pointer about the fine foam - I'll order some more then. If you could provide an update that would be great cheers.
Nice dog by the way, is he a Malamute or a Husky?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Willard said:


> Hi Nathaniel
> Thanks for the pointer about the fine foam - I'll order some more then. If you could provide an update that would be great cheers.
> Nice dog by the way, is he a Malamute or a Husky?



Yes willard, I will let you know.

To maximise purigen life you should put it on top of the fine floss. To prevent as much clogging as possible.

Thanks mate, He is a Siberian Husky , and also a pain in the bum 

Cheers,


----------



## Ian Holdich

I use it instead of floss, floss is a pain as it slows the flow to easy. Purigen acts as a water polisher, as does floss.


----------



## nayr88

Ian Holdich said:


> I use it instead of floss, floss is a pain as it slows the flow to easy. Purigen acts as a water polisher, as does floss.



Can not stand floss!!! Just kills the flow.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Yeah, but Im running a 2078, on a 92 litre tank...

I guess I can afford a little here an there 

------------  Technical Specifications:-

For Tank litre: 700 ltr
Pump Output: 1850 ltr
Delivery Head: 2.6m
Power Consumption: 10-35 w
Filter Volume: 8.6l (8 + 0.6) Prefilter
Dimensions (H x W x D): 534 x 264 x 264

Oooooooosssshhh!


----------



## nayr88

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Yeah, but Im running a 2078, on a 92 litre tank...
> 
> I guess I can afford a little here an there
> 
> ------------  Technical Specifications:-
> 
> For Tank litre: 700 ltr
> Pump Output: 1850 ltr
> Delivery Head: 2.6m
> Power Consumption: 10-35 w
> Filter Volume: 8.6l (8 + 0.6) Prefilter
> Dimensions (H x W x D): 534 x 264 x 264
> 
> Oooooooosssshhh!



now I know the ins and out of your filter I guess you do have a little bit of flow to loose haha.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Yeah, but Im running a 2078, on a 92 litre tank...
> 
> I guess I can afford a little here an there
> 
> ------------  Technical Specifications:-
> 
> For Tank litre: 700 ltr
> Pump Output: 1850 ltr
> Delivery Head: 2.6m
> Power Consumption: 10-35 w
> Filter Volume: 8.6l (8 + 0.6) Prefilter
> Dimensions (H x W x D): 534 x 264 x 264
> 
> Oooooooosssshhh!



Not everyone is running a filter that powerful though, so flow is more important IMO.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ian Holdich said:


> Not everyone is running a filter that powerful though, so flow is more important IMO.



Understood, but whos do I base it on other then my own. If someone is sticking to that 10x rule, they should easily have enough under the hood. 

Also, what if it were a low tech? Is flow as important then? 

I know where your coming from but Im working with the 'Ideals' and would definitely prefer to have floss and purigen where possible.


----------



## Ian Holdich

This is from past personal experience, and floss after a week or two can cut the flow by a third at least. In a high tech tank this can have bad effects on the distribution of c02 around the tank, people end up with bba as a common side effect of this. 

In a low tech tank it's a little different...there is a lot of variables which impact on how much flow you'll need. But you still need to get nutrients around the tank, as we know though, co2 distribution is the one to concentrate on in a high tech tank. In a low tech tank you have more of a wider window to get things wrong as well, as the light driving the plant growth shouldn't impact on plant growth as much as a high tech planted tank. 

As we know each tank is different.


----------



## plantnoob

interested to read your comments about not seeing diatoms when setting up a new tank with purigen , Ian.  any negative impacts with EI dosing , ie removing nutrients that you dont want it to ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

It has an affinity to organic waste and leaves inorganic stuff alone, so it doesn't impact on EI dosing or any other dosing. Saying that, you can't 100% rely o it and must keep on top of the water changes (in a high tech tank).


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Yes Ian, 

Completely with you on everything you've said. The floss would need maintaining a lot more often.

Suppose its down to user commitment and maintenance.


----------



## ian_m

Careful Purigen is also rendered unusable and un-rechargable by some dechlorinators that include slime coats. Surprise surprise Seachem Prime is OK, but I have a feeling Tetra Aquasafe, of which I have a cupboard full (500ml bottles bought on various 2 for price of one offers) is not.


----------



## viktorlantos

ian_m said:


> Careful Purigen is also rendered unusable and un-rechargable by some dechlorinators that include slime coats. Surprise surprise Seachem Prime is OK, but I have a feeling Tetra Aquasafe, of which I have a cupboard full (500ml bottles bought on various 2 for price of one offers) is not.


 
Aquasafe is not good, but the majority of the dechlorinators will work.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

viktorlantos said:


> Aquasafe is not good, but the majority of the dechlorinators will work.



Apparently API's version isnt good either.


----------



## plantnoob

seachem prime is the best dechlorinator by far imo . bought my 1st bottle about 3 years ago and have never used anything else since


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

plantnoob said:


> seachem prime is the best dechlorinator by far imo . bought my 1st bottle about 3 years ago and have never used anything else since



I use this religiously too.


----------



## jack-rythm

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I use this religiously too.


How do you add this Mate? I is there an amount u add every water change for instance?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Yes mate,
The dosing is tiny in comparison to other brands in ml.

I think the other brands  'slime coat' block the tiny holes in the purigen and stops you being able to recharge it, as the bleach cannot dissolve the slime.


----------



## DTL

Ref dechlorination -

As I've posted before:

A cheaper alternative for dechlorination is sodium thiosulphate.
1kg Sodium thiosulphate -aquarium dechlorinator!top quality | eBay

CNYKOI - Sodium Thiosulfate stock solution calculator

1 jar @ £8.19 shipped will last a lifetime​


----------



## plantnoob

jack-rythm said:


> How do you add this Mate? I is there an amount u add every water change for instance?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


just 5ml to treat 200L of water . this stuff was a godsend when i was running a 100ukg discus tank and doing 3x50% waterchanges weekly . its as easy as drain the desired amount of water from your tank , then just add dechlorinator straight to the tank ( dosage based on whole tank volume , not amount of water changed ) , and re-fill the tank . 1 250ml bottle would treat the entire volume of my 100g tank 22 times over


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey guys,

Just received my 'bag' from aquaessentials ( very good service & only £2.99 postage, which in this time is cheap compared to Others who charge a minimum of £8).






Mesh is very  fine but feels very robust; (excuse dirty  fingers, I've been refurbishing a hand plane today!)





Zip lock clip:





With 200ml of fresh purigen added:




(Notice it looks like its been snowing  )

Working on this, I imagine a bag to take between 800ml and 1L if required.

Hope this helps guys


----------



## martinmjr62

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Apparently API's version isnt good either.


 
Oh dear i use API Stress Zyme at every WC and have purigen in the 405 Fluval


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

martinmjr62 said:


> Oh dear i use API Stress Zyme at every WC and have purigen in the 405 Fluval



Just get rid of purigen when it exhausts then


----------



## martinmjr62

and switch to Seachem


----------



## nayr88

Nath that bag comes with 200ml of purigen? 
They sell 100ml sealed for £10 and I noticed 'the bag' also or £10, me being simple again I guess though?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

nayr88 said:


> Nath that bag comes with 200ml of purigen?
> They sell 100ml sealed for £10 and I noticed 'the bag' also or £10, me being simple again I guess though?



Noo, I already had a new 200ml


----------



## Willard

Hi Nath thanks for that info much appreciated. Ive never used this stuff before, so could someone answer a question I have please. I see that 100ml is supplied bagged. Does this mean it comes in a mesh bag for use in a filter?


----------



## nayr88

Yeah I believe it's ready to rock & roll! 
I've just orders 100ml bagged from aqua essentials


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Willard said:


> Hi Nath thanks for that info much appreciated. Ive never used this stuff before, so could someone answer a question I have please. I see that 100ml is supplied bagged. Does this mean it comes in a mesh bag for use in a filter?




Hey mate,
Yep! Its ready for action. I actually bought 2 'the bags' as i can run some in my shrimp tank too. 

Didn't see a point in me buying three or four pre bagged when i had 200ml at home.
 Cheers,


----------



## Willard

Thanks for the replies fellas. I will get two 100ml bags then and pop them in the filter instead of the wool and see how that works. I have a tight foam sponge on the intake and that seems to be catching all the gunk but as a result I have noticed a drop in flow. I only have an ecco pro 300 and I am beginning to regret not getting something bigger.


----------



## jon32

Glad I looked this thread as I intend to use Purigen in my new tank, but I went and bought some Nutrafin Aqua + a month back whilst the LPS had 10% off (in readiness for when my DSM tank is finally flooded). Looking at the bottle it has slime coat  Going to buy some Prime now instead. Thanks OP


----------



## Dorian

DTL said:


> Ref dechlorination -
> 
> As I've posted before:
> 
> A cheaper alternative for dechlorination is sodium thiosulphate.​1kg Sodium thiosulphate -aquarium dechlorinator!top quality | eBay​​CNYKOI - Sodium Thiosulfate stock solution calculator​​1 jar @ £8.19 shipped will last a lifetime​


How to use this ???? as i just recharge my purigen and need some *dechlorinator.Help please*


----------



## DTL

Dorian said:


> How to use this ???? as i just recharge my purigen and need some *dechlorinator.Help please*


Click on the link that starts CNYKOI


----------



## Dorian

Thanks. But i just calculate and it show me 0.018 grams in water will treat 5liters of water as this is right ??? any could give me any direction to use this product just to make purigen safe after recharge pleaseee. Thanks


----------



## DTL

Dorian said:


> Thanks. But i just calculate and it show me 0.018 grams in water will treat 5liters of water as this is right ??? any could give me any direction to use this product just to make purigen safe after recharge pleaseee. Thanks



As an example I make 2 litres or 2000 ml of stock solution, I want 15ml to treat 36 gallons of water, so I enter this, and the calculator tells me I need to add approx 64g of sodium thiosulfate to the 2 litre bottle. The table below gives additional doses for different sizes of water to be dechlorinated. This assumes you are starting with 1ppm of chlorine in your water. This is for normal water changes.
 I usually use a 50/50 water/ stock mix to treat my Purigen to ensure the bleach is adequately dechlor'd


----------



## Dorian

Thanks DTL just ordered some of this stuff from ebay. Thanks Again


----------



## RossMartin

Hi All, Just wanted to check that when I go onto Aquaessentials and search for Seachem Prime the pictures show a bottle that says "Provides Slime Coat".

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem-prime-250ml-p-104.html

Is this ok to use with Purigen??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

RossMartin said:


> Hi All, Just wanted to check that when I go onto Aquaessentials and search for Seachem Prime the pictures show a bottle that says "Provides Slime Coat".
> 
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem-prime-250ml-p-104.html
> 
> Is this ok to use with Purigen??



Seachem prime is the ONLY dechlorinator I would use with Purigen.


----------



## nayr88

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Seachem prime is the ONLY dechlorinator I would use with Purigen.



Once again I'm sorry for my stupid questions but is that the only dechlor you would use at all with a tank running purigen. As in water changes and recharging the purigen or is it find to use other dechlor's on your tank when running purigen. Cheers Nathan


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

nayr88 said:


> Once again I'm sorry for my stupid questions but is that the only dechlor you would use at all with a tank running purigen. As in water changes and recharging the purigen or is it find to use other dechlor's on your tank when running purigen. Cheers Nathan



No mate, apparently its claimed that most other brands, even if dosed on water change will have a negative effect on purigens recharging properties. 

Seachem prime is a great product & lasts a very long time due to it being highly  concentrated in comparison to other dechlors.

Cheers,


----------



## linkinruss

I just use Prime as my dechlorinator and after recharging the Purigen with bleach I soak it in prime for 24 hours to get rid of any leftovers.


----------



## linkinruss

From the site:
Thanks for the post. On the revised instructions for regenerating Purigen, it is no longer necessary to soak the media in a buffer solution. The instructions are as follows:
Soak in a 1:1 bleach:water solution for 24 hours in a non-metalic container in a well ventilated area and away from children. Rinse well, then soak for 8 hours with a solution containing 2 tablespoons of ChlorGuard™, Prime®, or equivalent dechlorinator per cup of water. Rinse well.
As long as you rinse the media well after the dechlorination step and there is no sign of residual chlorine/bleach, the Purigen should be ready for use. We are currently working on changing the instructions on the website and any labels printed in the future will have that step omitted.


----------



## mark4785

Is Purigen a bit like Zeolite in that it absorbs nitrogen compounds from the get go rather than a media which nitrosomonas and nitrobacter can colonise?


----------



## Ian Holdich

mark4785 said:


> Is Purigen a bit like Zeolite in that it absorbs nitrogen compounds from the get go rather than a media which nitrosomonas and nitrobacter can colonise?



No, it doesn't take ammonia from the water column. It has a infinity for organic n03 though.


----------



## plantnoob

prepped my filter ready for some purigen , as it comes so highly reccomended . when it got delivered it had the following media . at the bottom those ceramic tube things ,then a blue filter sponge , then the litle bio-balls , followed by a floss pad and a black carbon pad . i binned the floss pad and carbon pad , poured out the bio-balls , removed the sponge , put the bio-balls in on top of the "noodles" and the sponge at the very top . the gap left by floss pad etc will house the bags of purigen


----------



## mark4785

Ian Holdich said:


> No, it doesn't take ammonia from the water column. It has a infinity for organic n03 though.


 
Oh right. What about inorganic nitrates that we add manually to aid in plant growth?; will that be absorbed by Purigen?


----------



## plantnoob

Ian Holdich said:


> It has an affinity to organic waste and leaves inorganic stuff alone, so it doesn't impact on EI dosing or any other dosing. Saying that, you can't 100% rely o it and must keep on top of the water changes (in a high tech tank).


 
apparently not


----------



## sciencefiction

I got a 500g myself and put 200g of it in a 300l tank and honestly I see no difference so I wondered what it does really. The TDS varies +/- 10ppm and if anything, it isn't any lower for sure. I put a 100g in a 100L tank too and visually there's no difference. I mean the water was never dirty to start with even though I never use carbon either. I guess it does something but I can't see. Is it bad in a shrimp tank then? Someone mentioned it could prevent the copper from being detoxified?


----------



## Ian Holdich

Sorry, I just want to clarify regarding the lowering statement (as I made it)...in hard water it will remove some nasties from the water, and lower tds slightly. What I meant to say was it helps to keep you tds in check due to removing the organic wastes which would normally add to tds. 

Two hundred grams is enough IMO opinion to act as carbon does, if you want to see a difference you'll need more than 200g in a 300ltr tank. IMO.


----------



## greenink

DTL said:


> This assumes you are starting with 1ppm of chlorine in your water. This is for normal water changes.



Does it do both chlorine and chloramine?


----------



## nayr88

As I Ian said I'd be looking to add more. IMO is double what your are using.

Remember you can regenerate this stuff. So why not use what you buy? You can always regenerate and rebag if you want to set up another tank. 

I'm waiting on 100ml to add to a 30l!


----------



## nayr88

mikeappleby said:


> Does it do both chlorine and chloramine?


I believe it does.
I googled it and found out a few days ago. Seems to do a fair bit.


----------



## sciencefiction

OK. Thanks. So even the 100ml on a 100litre tank is too little to make a change? I was just following the manufacturers instructions. I have it for some couple of months now and when I was cleaning the filter the last time the Purigen is still rather white, not even beige besides the bag itself which needed a bit of shaking but nothing major.
I'll dose up one of the tanks I guess. What am I looking for improvement wise if it's doing whatever it does?
I am using Prime as dechlorinator so nothing should be affecting it hopefully.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


sciencefiction said:


> Is it bad in a shrimp tank then? Someone mentioned it could prevent the copper from being detoxified?


It isn't the purigen itself, it is the humic acids and tannins from peat, Indian Almond leaves, bark, alder cones etc, (described as DOC (dissolved organic carbon or DHS (dissolved humic substances))) that the purigen removes. This DOC may chelate heavy metals in water below pH7

What pH does effect is the availability of metal ions, in water with a low pH and very few solutes, all metals are likely to go into solution and become available. This could mean that iron, aluminium, lead, zinc or copper etc. that had been bound as insoluble compounds (carbonates, phosphates etc) comes into solution, possibly at levels which are toxic to sensitive fry/shrimp. This might be a problem particularly for species that have evolved in a rainforest environment rich in iron and aluminium, but almost entirely deficient in other metals.

I think this is also where the CEC and DOC from humic compounds come in, these will complex the metals and make them less available. It still isn't fully understood how it works in the fish, and why NOM ("natural organic matter") works and synthetic analogues don't appear to.

If you want to search for some scientific papers: <http://scholar.google.co.uk/scholar?cites=17539073771122810882&as_sdt=2005&sciodt=1,5&hl=en>

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction

Thanks Darrel. This explains a lot.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Sorry to rake over old ground but saves me starting another thread I guess with most of the information already here. Since getting my Purigen probably about 8month ago I have recharged my Purigen about three times. I do a 1:1 solution bleach for a day, give this a rinse and then another 1:1 for 24 hours. I find the first go the Purigen seems to re-absorb some of the staining in the water but after the second it comes out pretty white. I then soak in clean, boiled/cooled water with a couple of drops of dechlorinater in for a few hours followed by rinsing with fresh clean, boiled/cooled water for a few days before putting it back in the filter.

I have used various de-chlo over that period usually whatever was in the LFS I was in at the time, I know for sure Aqua-safe was amongst them, I think King British and possibly API Stress coat although the latter was maybe before I had the Purigen. Being the skin flint I am feels wrong to be binning it if I have had no problems. Is there a way of telling if the Purigen has been damaged in some way? I have ordered another 100ml and some Prime from AE in anticipation of worst case scenario but if I don't need to replace it I can just stock it for future use.

Is it a done deal that I will have damaged it? Any way of telling?

I also have a 5gall tank with some RCS in but I note it may cause problems binding metals. Maybe not a good idea to put the old stuff in there and the new in my main tank!


----------

